# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/2



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers continue to report good perch, walleye, and pike fishing. This past 
week there was a good perch bite in Creel Bay, but fishing pressure and a major 
cold front have slowed that bite. In addition to Creel Bay anglers are also 
finding perch in the area from Camp Grafton to Swanson?s Point, the south end 
and mouth of Black Tiger Bay, and Jerusalem Bay in East Devils Lake. Anglers 
are fishing in depths of 30ft to 46ft of water. Hali?s, genz worms, rocker 
minnows, and small jigs on hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnows, 
or minnow heads. Most anglers report marking fish. Those doing better are 
moving around until they find more active schools. Walleye fishing continues 
to be good in the shallower rocky areas around the lake. Some of the better 
spots continue to be the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Bud/Old Mill Bays, Doc 
Hagens, Mission Bay, Stromme Addition, and Black Tiger Bay. Sonars, chubby 
darters, kastmasters, & buckshot rattle spoons tipped with minnow or minnow 
heads have been working the best. Pike fishing?s been excellent with a lot of 
pike being caught in the Churches Ferry area. Other areas continue to be 
Sweetwater/Morrison Lakes and the north ends of Creel and Six Mile on Devils 
Lake. Smelt and herring fished with tip-ups has been working the best. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ya fishing sucked this whole weekend. fished friday - sunday all over the lake and nothing.


----------

